# Spectacular walking stick collection



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Wish I could talk to some of the people whose made these. Or just look over their shoulders as they worked. Spectacular antiques. Unbelievable detail and finesse.

So to myself, get of yer behind, and start carving already.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

That is some collection indeed!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Outstanding display of canes.Thanks for sharing gbendy!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

All created when a walking stick was considered an essential part of a man's wardrobe, not just a walking aid.

Beautiful collection.

Rodney


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing what an amazing collection.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks for posting that great collection.

just goes to show what can be achieved


----------

